# Antivirus software for Gentoo

## john_Collins

I was wondering if there is any free or low-cost anti virus software that runs on Gentoo?

----------

## aCOSwt

http://packages.gentoo.org/category/app-antivirus

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

BitDefender scanner for unices is one option, and it has a nice GUI.

1. Download the following files to your Desktop. I'm assuming you're running 64-bit (amd64) Gentoo, so see the corresponding 32-bit packages on the BitDefender site if you are using x86 Gentoo:

http://download.bitdefender.com/repos/rpm/bitdefender/i586/BitDefender-repo-1-1.noarch.rpm

http://download.bitdefender.com/repos/rpm/bitdefender/x86_64/BitDefender-common-3.1.2-1.x86_64.rpm

http://download.bitdefender.com/repos/rpm/bitdefender/x86_64/BitDefender-mail-3.1.2-1.x86_64.rpm

http://download.bitdefender.com/repos/rpm/bitdefender/x86_64/BitDefender-radmin-3.1.2-1.x86_64.rpm

http://download.bitdefender.com/repos/rpm/bitdefender/x86_64/BitDefender-samba-3.1.2-1.x86_64.rpm

http://download.bitdefender.com/repos/rpm/bitdefender/x86_64/bitdefender-scanner-7.6-3.x86_64.rpm

http://download.bitdefender.com/repos/rpm/bitdefender/x86_64/bitdefender-scanner-gui-1.0-3.x86_64.rpm

2. Use Portage to install the package app-arch/rpm if not already installed.

3. Open a Konsole/Terminal window as root user and run the following commands:

```
cd /home/john/Desktop

rpm -ihv --nodeps BitDefender-repo-1-1.noarch.rpm

rpm -ihv --nodeps BitDefender-common-3.1.2-1.x86_64.rpm

rpm -ihv --nodeps BitDefender-mail-3.1.2-1.x86_64.rpm

rpm -ihv --nodeps BitDefender-radmin-3.1.2-1.x86_64.rpm

rpm -ihv --nodeps BitDefender-samba-3.1.2-1.x86_64.rpm

rpm -ihv --nodeps bitdefender-scanner-7.6-3.x86_64.rpm

rpm -ihv --nodeps bitdefender-scanner-gui-1.0-3.x86_64.rpm
```

To run the GUI, enter the following command under your user account:

```
/usr/bin/bdgui
```

See the documentation on the BitDefender Web site for full details of how to use the package. To use the command line interface scanner you need to use the command bdscan; again, see the documentation on the BitDefender Web site for details.

----------

## Slippery Jim

What's a "Virus"?

 :Razz: 

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Slippery Jim wrote:*   

> What's a "Virus"?

 

Well... somehing that you know what it is when you get it and which... changes as soon as you know what it is so that you no longer know what it is...

A bit like love I presume...   :Wink: 

----------

## john_Collins

Thanks for all the suggestions!

----------

## Ant P.

Why would anyone sell antivirus software for Linux? That's like selling horse saddles to car owners.

----------

## Mousee

 *Ant_P wrote:*   

> Why would anyone sell antivirus software for Linux? That's like selling horse saddles to car owners.

 

I don't know about local files, but it's great to have for running an email server at least. Though I still wouldn't pay for said software - there's plenty of great free open-source alternatives (ie. ClamAV).

----------

## xman1

You guys sound like Mac people.

http://www.geekzone.co.nz/foobar/6229

-X

----------

## cach0rr0

 *xman1 wrote:*   

> You guys sound like Mac people.
> 
> http://www.geekzone.co.nz/foobar/6229
> 
> -X

 

ehhhh endpoint-based AV has been pretty well useless for about a decade, and with the hit you take in performance not really worth it

running it on a content scanning perimeter device? sure. But on the endpoint not so much. Mac folks are soon to discover its uselessness once the same tricks employed for MacOS start being employed that have been on Windows for years upon years.

----------

